# Evening of splinters is coming



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I was wondering when you boys down there were gonna start bringin out the tweezers....hehehe


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

If you lived closer I'd join you. Even if I might acquire a few splinters the first night from not shooting so long!!!! I'd grab one of those bag chairs before Eddie does to avoid the splinter problem


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> If you lived closer I'd join you. Even if I might acquire a few splinters the first night from not shooting so long!!!! I'd grab one of those bag chairs before Eddie does to avoid the splinter problem


You got STYLE don't worry about NoX, he's still blowin' in the wind...
I may beat ya to it anyway..


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> I was wondering when you boys down there were gonna start bringin out the tweezers....hehehe


Are you calling us slow? :tongue:



LoneEagle0607 said:


> If you lived closer I'd join you. Even if I might acquire a few splinters the first night from not shooting so long!!!! I'd grab one of those bag chairs before Eddie does to avoid the splinter problem


Come on down - you won't be driving the longest distance. 



Macaholic said:


> You got STYLE don't worry about NoX, he's still blowin' in the wind...
> I may beat ya to it anyway..


Have you got any work done since last Thu. or have you been spending all day shooting? :beer:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

You mean we might be competing for splinters??!!! LOL!!


Macaholic said:


> You got STYLE don't worry about NoX, he's still blowin' in the wind...
> I may beat ya to it anyway..


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> You mean we might be competing for splinters??!!! LOL!!


Sad..........but true. L.O.F.T. has it's clutches on me and dang near everyone I shoot with:tongue:
Maybe the Ranger can show us how it's done
3D keep tryin but he's too distracted these days and may slip up and let us sit him down:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Mac, you want me to bring some cheese to go with that whine? 😝


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Mac, you want me to bring some cheese to go with that whine? &#55357;&#56861;


we need to be careful the newbies don't get too full of themselves
mason jars of magical aiming fluid may be circulating....where's Sarge when ya need him?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

"L.O.F.T. " = CaroWhiners


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Kent, we might can find a leprechaun spot on the line if you'd like to join us. I'm sure you can use the practice before LAS.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

always good to see that N.CaroWhiner has renewed their LOFT membership for another year.....

heheheheeee...


Mac... yummy-yummy-yumm-yumm... blue- :flame:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I like aiming fluid


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bring it on SP


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Aiming fluid sure can't hurt especially after not shooting all summer!!

QUOTE=pragmatic_lee;1062854349]I like aiming fluid[/QUOTE]


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

:booty:



so... do we need to wait for the beat-down to hear how everyone is shooting these days....?


will be heading to sioux falls jan 3... it's a long drive from SDakota for the Mac-attack ! ... but i will be closer to the mother ship; and just might_ have _to make that road

trip...:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> :booty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you make that road trip to the mother ship, please take lots of pix. And find someone to take a pix of you toeing the line. :wink:

As far as how everyone is shooting - NoXEddie is relearning how to shoot (not that he knew in the first place); Mac, well does the term "Chicken (wing) MacNuggets" ring a bell; 3DShooter80 is actually shooting pretty good, despite all his distractions; Jarlicker hadn't shot an indoor arrow in 2 years. Don't know about any of the western NC folks - they're scared to even talk to us easterners any more, except LoneEagle who hopefully is recovered enough to start shooting again. Best I've shot this year on the 3 spot is 293-12X - still a few points from what I was shooting a couple of years ago. But tonight I'm going to sit them all down, including the RangePlayer.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Aiming fluid sure can't hurt especially after not shooting all summer!!


Come on down - it's not that far.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

typical southerners worring about poking everyone in the rear


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Distracted doesn't even begin to describe my situation! But that stuff doesn't matter once I step up beside ole Prag and MacNugget. I will never get any better shooting with you guys since I don't have to try to win.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

3dshooter80 said:


> Distracted doesn't even begin to describe my situation! But that stuff doesn't matter once I step up beside ole Prag and MacNugget. I will never get any better shooting with you guys since I don't have to try to win.


Rub it in....I'm just waiting for the moment when all 4 of your cell phones go off at once and you shoot Prag's target


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> Rub it in....I'm just waiting for the moment when all 4 of your cell phones go off at once and you shoot Prag's target


That sounds like a distinct possibility. Wouldn't mind seeing that myself. Why can't you live a little closer to me??


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> That sounds like a distinct possibility. Wouldn't mind seeing that myself. Why can't you live a little closer to me??


Hitch a ride with the A-team, they're from your neck of the woods. Would be fun to shoot with ya!
Heck, even South-paw has found his way here.....

8337 Hilliard Road
Middlesex, 27557


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Kent, we might can find a leprechaun spot on the line if you'd like to join us. I'm sure you can use the practice before LAS.


psshh, I wouldn't call embarrassing CaroWhiners practice........................unless you count maintaining ones concentration when there isn't a competitor in the house. I "practice" that by shooting alone.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> psshh, I wouldn't call embarrassing CaroWhiners practice........................unless you count maintaining ones concentration when there isn't a competitor in the house. I "practice" that by shooting alone.


Spoken like a true Commonwelcher....I guess we'll have to trade shots at Lancaster


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Are you calling us slow? :tongue:


Slow....Naaw...Petrified, maybe...hehe. We already have 9 weeks under our belts and will be starting the second half after next week. The 5-spot will be changing to a Vegas face for the 2nd half; should be interesting.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> psshh, I wouldn't call embarrassing CaroWhiners practice........................unless you count maintaining ones concentration when there isn't a competitor in the house. I "practice" that by shooting alone.


hmmmmm... could be that you'll have to shoot from an actual of 20 yrds.. ? !....

hehehee... not a pseudo bracketed 10yrd ratio'd target face....:zip:

:tongue:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> That sounds like a distinct possibility. Wouldn't mind seeing that myself. Why can't you live a little closer to me??


Mac could have moved somewhere more central to ALL of us instead of out in the boonies!!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Mac could have moved somewhere more central to ALL of us instead of out in the boonies!!


Yeah, but I couldn't pass up the mancave. We had Addison show up, you could have got a ride with him.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

NoX Eddie got to ride the pine, he didn't seem to mind too much, even expected it 
I think he forgot to fasten his seatbelt....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Going to do it all over again next week.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> NoX Eddie got to ride the pine, he didn't seem to mind too much, even expected it
> I think he forgot to fasten his seatbelt....


He's not on the pine!!! He's in one of those comfortable folding chairs!!! You should at least had him sitting on the pine for the picture!! LOL!!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I haven't even got my bow fixed since it broke on 11/3...

Been doing a number on the aiming fluid though...

Somehow i doubt that is going to help much...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

You won't know unless you come try it out.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> Spoken like a true Commonwelcher....I guess we'll have to trade shots at Lancaster


Of course! But I'm only good for a few ends.



south-paaw said:


> hmmmmm... could be that you'll have to shoot from an actual of 20 yrds.. ? !....
> 
> hehehee... not a pseudo bracketed 10yrd ratio'd target face....:zip:
> 
> :tongue:


That's called a Carolina face there is also the Carolina Indoor game. Neither serves any purpose outside of CaroWhina. You may not know it but the rest of the country shoots unmodified 5 spot and Vegas targets at a measured 20 yards rather than shooting from a CaroWhiners "'bout 'tinny yawds" which 99.9832% of the time falls between 12.1-15.3 true yards..............and that's how CaroWhiners are able to post competitive scores. 

Back in 2008 after much begging and pleading by CaroWhiner 'wanna be's a contingent of Virginia Gentleman archers went on a mission to Carowhina land in the hope of helping the poor creatures recognize _real _archery. Across CaroWhina we traveled from the Barn to the Greensboro Gander we tried our best to teach archery. Though we amazed them in the Barn to the point where someone crashed his Sedgeway and we won most if not ALL adult classes at the* 2008 Carolina Vegas Open Archery Championship* it seems to be have all been in vain. Heck, we may have also taken second in most if not all classes. :becky: You can look it up......

I must admit they were great host and it was about as much as one can have with archery.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

:zip:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> :zip:


you don't say much do ya treeman

so who's gonna man-up and show me their mojo at my dojo?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

montigre said:


> Slow....Naaw...Petrified, maybe...hehe. We already have 9 weeks under our belts and will be starting the second half after next week. The 5-spot will be changing to a Vegas face for the 2nd half; should be interesting.


We have?? :set1_thinking: hmmmm.....


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

If you wouldn't a moved to BFE i mighta' been interested... it's just too far to go after work...

Good to see you back again though Mac...

I'll be showing the rest of the piedmont crowd the pine at the Moo-tel tomorrow...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> if you wouldn't a moved to bfe i mighta' been interested... It's just too far to go after work...
> 
> Good to see you back again though mac...
> 
> *i'll be showing the rest of the piedmont crowd the pine at the moo-tel tomorrow*...


Yea right


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Should be an interesting day at the Moo-tel Thur. Sounds like Treaton is the only one who has shot lately.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea right


Whaddya' tryin' to say:angry:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Should be an interesting day at the Moo-tel Thur. Sounds like Treaton is the only one who has shot lately.


And he's still headed for the pine...

I finally got my bow back together from when it broke back in early Nov...and i don't like splinters...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> And he's still headed for the pine...
> 
> I finally got my bow back together from when it broke back in early Nov...and i don't like splinters...


It should REALLY be interesting this evening!! LOL!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> It should REALLY be interesting this evening!! LOL!


:wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

there is only so much to say to sarge same old cry and no show.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ready to try out some of the pa ranges.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> there is only so much to say to sarge same old cry and no show.


Whaddya' cryin' 'bout:dontknow: ... I'm gonna' be there, so you must be talking about yourself I guess... just the thought of the splinters must be scaring you off...


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> ready to try out some of the pa ranges.


9am saturday.....


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

12 hours drive is too far to listen to your excuses


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Saturday 2:00 at the Moo-tel is where the fun will be:wink:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

3DShooter is calling out last week's Champion of the 3-spot competition, NC Crutch!!!!

Will be some fine flingin goin on.....come on over if you dare.......whoever you are


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3DShooter80 better have his act together tonight. I'm planning to up my 294 from last week by at least 3 points. I feel my first Vegas 300 is coming soon.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> 3DShooter80 better have his act together tonight. I'm planning to up my 294 from last week by at least 3 points. I feel my first Vegas 300 is coming soon.


I could stand to spend $300 in vegas.....when we going?


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm bringing my 3D bow this time, so 3DS80 might have a chance. I want to start shooting it some. No lens, and more draw weight. Might actually take me 10 ends to get a 300 this time...:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> I could stand to spend $300 in vegas.....when we going?


I've heard too much about the way you act to ever go to Vegas with you. 



nccrutch said:


> I'm bringing my 3D bow this time, so 3DS80 might have a chance. I want to start shooting it some. No lens, and more draw weight. Might actually take me 10 ends to get a 300 this time...:wink:


As young as your eyes are, you shouldn't need a lens anyway. :tongue:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I dont know I was calling out nccrutch, but why not?? Might was well talk a little smack. Lord knows it might make me tighten up and shoot a little better. When you dont have to try to beat someone, especially on a regular basis, you get sloppy.... that is my problem!!


----------

